

The Rumors Are True. I am Leaving TechCrunch. - ootachi
http://techcrunch.com/2011/11/18/the-rumors-are-true-i-am-leaving-techcrunch/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29

======
raganwald
I normally ignore Techcrunch, but I admit there is something satisfyingly
“meta” about an organization that is devoted to dramatizing other people's
private business dealings dramatizing its own private business dealings.

I don’t say this in a mean way. Perhaps people like Sarah Lacy are simply
walking their own talk and living the kind of transparency they have forced
other people to display.

~~~
rhizome
I'm right there with you, if by meta you mean "pathetic." That their editorial
policy has been turned in on itself is no Jamesonian wormhole.

------
atdt
TechCrunch has always had that soulless, canned "edginess" and casual gloss
characteristic of in-flight magazines and checkout-aisle gossip rags. If
they've had anything insightful or interesting to say ever, they've done a
remarkable job burying it under a pile of press releases disguised as
journalism.

------
MengYuanLong
I tried to play catch-up with all the drama yesterday (i.e. read through a
number of articles/reports from the last few months). I only feel more
confused about what the take-away from all of this is.

Didn't they receive ample compensation for their work? Why do they want to try
and buy back TC? I understand that since their acquisition there has been a
slew of disagreements but I fail to understand the mass of continuing drama.

Perhaps there is a good article I missed that sums it all up tidily?
Basically, all I have learned from the mess is don't expect life to stay the
same once you accept an offer from a mega-corp.

~~~
rhizome
_Why do they want to try and buy back TC? I understand that since their
acquisition there has been a slew of disagreements but I fail to understand
the mass of continuing drama._

These two observations are related, but suffice it to say that "drama" is
their lifeblood. They are the TMZ of tech.

------
codemac
Who is Sarah Lacy, and how does her leaving TechCrunch impact me?

~~~
wallflower
In my opinion, Sarah Lacy is one of the best writers who reported for
TechCrunch. Wired-level. Very good research, engrossing details, captivating
style.

One of my favorites: "Inside the DNA of the Facebook Mafia" (the last
paragraph, the bang)

[http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/13/inside-the-dna-of-the-
faceb...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/13/inside-the-dna-of-the-facebook-
mafia/)

------
bl4k
ok, we get it, you are awesome and important and now need a job.

------
nosequel
I guess it is fitting that something as self promoting and and dramatic as
TechCrunch covers the startup industry that is self promoting and dramatic.

------
rhizome
What's the likelihood that this will result in less TC drama to hear about?
That's pretty much the only angle I'm interested.

